# Has anyone grown mint indoors?



## arcticsid (Jul 3, 2010)

I got thi plant from my neighbor a few weeks ago. It loves to grow and is now putting out flower.

I am the house plant master, so I am not looking for any advice that way.

BUT, befoe i go searching online, I wanted to ask all of you. I want to put this into a large attractive pot and keep it indoors as a "pet" plant. I am afraid if it goes to seed I may lose it.


Any ideas. It sure is pretty. Right now it is in sheety soil, but, I am willing to do whatever I need to do I was wondering if it will keep growing year round before I go through the trouble and money to buy it a big "house"..

Will it grow bigger, die, should it be thinned, etc. Will it live in a large pot (like a 10 gallon) pot or should I seperate it right now at transplant?

I would sure not want to hurt it. It is a real pretty plant, and it seems pretty tough. It is currently out side.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Respond soon, I might smoke it!!L MFAO!


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2010)

Hy Troy,,
Any info on Leanne?


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 3, 2010)

current update in the what are you doing forum. Se is in the top ten of 14,000 or so so expect to see her in the next day or so. She is just as anxius as me.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2010)

Unfortunately I cant grow any of these in or out of my house as my cats(indoor) eat them all up and or any flowers or herbs and puke them up on our carpet. Any outside seem to disappear to some animal, what I have no idea.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks, I wl just have to break out the hookah!! LOL

Serious, has anyone grown these indoors? I have three cats and enough firepower to protect the plant!!


----------



## Racer (Jul 3, 2010)

Troy I haven't tried growing mint myself because everything I've heard about it is, it's the most invasive plant anyone has tried to grow. So I would think don't worry about it even if it goes to seed on you. Just pinch off the flowers as they show up. It will probably try to grow more because of just doing that alone.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll have to look into it a bit further. If thats true, I might go ahead and seperate it a bit and put it in the ground .It is a beautiful plant. If it can survive through the wimnter, I wold sure like to share it.

She is pretty. I feel it. I used to have almost 150 osplants in a one bedroom apartment!! They love me. Thats how I was able to afford a fancy high rise on the shore of Lake Michigan. I sold and grew, andd admired, my houseplants.

I was hoping to treat this as the same. I just hope Wade is wrong and my cats dont fk with it!!!


----------



## Racer (Jul 4, 2010)

I did a little searching on my favorite seed company sites and found that common mint is hardy in zones 4-9. Hope that helps you some.


----------



## Leanne (Jul 4, 2010)

Honey, pinch the flowers off. I've grown mint for years indoors and out. It will go to sleep in winter and come back up as the weather warms up. It is the hardiest of herbs.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 4, 2010)

I will do that. Gonna be a long sleep around this part of the world. I was mosttly concerned that it may grow too big to be an indoor plant.

I dont want to have a plant that needs a 20 gallon container to grow in.

I am almost afraid to seperate it and have it get shocked and lose the whole thing.

So what exacty hapens by picking the flowers off. I have heard of pinching off the new leaves of another type of herb and it causes it to "bush" out more. What will this mint do or not do by removing the flowers?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Troy that silly thing is nothing more than an invasive weed around here. We use to plant it along the woods and our yard just so we could smell it when we cut the grass. When you hit it with the lawn mower you could smell it through out the yard. Now as far as it being a weed, its amazing how many of the plants we grow are native plants some where else. Maybe you can make some brownies for Leanne with it...Im sure you know the recipe!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 4, 2010)

Actually, she is quite fond of peppermint tea. It was her I was thinking about when it was given to me. I wonder how it would do outside here. I dont know anyone here who grows it. I would be willing to plant it outside if it would survive the cold winters.

If I decide to plant it outside would I still want to remove the flowers?

What is a lawnmower? I thought that was a goat. Come to think of it, what is a lawn?

LOL


----------



## Racer (Jul 4, 2010)

Your right Troy pinching off the flowers will make it bush out more. Do you know what USDA hardiness zone you live in? Like I mentioned before common mint should be ok on it's own outside in zones 4-9.


----------



## DesertDance (Jul 15, 2010)

*Keep it in the Container*

Mint is a weed here, no doubt! If you put it in the ground, it sends out underground runners, and roots all over the place! It grows in the shade, so it would grow in a house for sure. 

We made a mistake and put a tiny plant in a planter next to the sidewalk. Now it has taken over the whole planter and you can find it coming up in the lawn. It wraps around my Iris's, Basil, and Rosemary. 

The only way to get rid of it is to learn to love it. Cook with it so much you can't have enough. I am not that advanced, so I pretty much hate the stuff!!
Suzi


----------

